# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Top Rated Hotels in Udaipur

## mano133

Udaipur is known as 'Venice of the East' and also popular as the 'city of lakes'. It is named after Maharaja Uday Singh who founded this city and shifted his capital here in 1905. The Lake Palace located in the middle of Pichola Lake is the finest example of architectural and cultural marvel. The grand City Palace on the banks of the lake along with the Monsoon Palace on the hill above enhances the beauty of this magnificent city. Udaipur is also the center of arts, crafts and paintings. There are several best hotels in Udaipur. Read on to know more about Udaipur and top rated hotels in Udaipur

----------

